# what bows do yall shoot



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Diamond Liberty here!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*what bows do yall shoot?*

Must be the millionth time someone has asked such.  
Hoyt for hunting, 3D, and paper targets.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

you would get more responses in general archery forum. i shoot 3, bowtech guardian for hunting, 06 iron mace for backup, fred bear trx 400 for bowfishing


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

Mathews here.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I could only pick one. Went w/ Diamond.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*didn't make the survey*

Again ROSS did not make the survey. I shoot a 07' ROSS Cardiac and an 06' ROSS CR337.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Hoyt for hunting
Hoyt for killing


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Elite Didn't make it either.
Elite Envy loving it


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Hoyt*

Hoyt, Hoyt, Hoyt and Hoyt.
i have 4 of them, do i get 4 votes?...:wink:

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

CSS 4 me all 7 of them.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Ross


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Martin


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Hoyt Ultra-Tec*

Times 3!! Like Sonny, 3-d, spots, hunting.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Mathews for hunting.
PSE for bowfishing.


----------



## jtoddthreejs (May 21, 2006)

*Pearson*

2006 G2 and as a backup a 2004 Freedom.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoyt.


----------



## ajensen83 (Mar 30, 2007)

I had to choose one, but I shoot a hoyt and a mathews drenalin... if I had to choose one...... HOYT baby...


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

3-D I shoot a RazorX.
Field and FITA I shoot another RazorX.
Indoor I shoot yet another RazorX.
.......and for hunting I shoot a Slayer.:wink:


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

After shooting just about every bow out their,Hoyt Trykon Xt most acurate ,smoothest shooting bow out their.


----------



## bushlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Ross and Bowtech:wink:


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*Nothing but the best*

Best bow outhere HOYT VECTRIX XL


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

martin for hunting and plinking and mathews for a backup.with the luck i have i need a backup.:darkbeer:


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Love my Reflex Highlander, but maybe I'll get a Hoyt when I grow up.:lol::lol:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

3 Hoyts and one Diamond Liberty....


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoyt ProTec 4000 29" 60lb wheel and a half.Hoyt Vectrix 29" 70lb,that's enough.


----------



## hessvl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Hoyt*

Hoyt all the way, I have 3 Pro-Elite, Ultra-Elite, and Vetrix XL:wink::tongue:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Ross


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Martin


----------



## Str8shootr (May 24, 2006)

Bowtech


----------



## RWP (Mar 31, 2007)

None of the above.

Ross

RwP


----------



## ninept (Mar 2, 2007)

*07 hoyt Vulcan*

Vulcan


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hence my AT name > I like them Hoyt's


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Pearson:thumbs_up


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Hoyt and Bowtech :darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt FTW =]
I like Bowtechs alot 2


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

go team reflex


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I,m not Married to any bow company and will shoot what feels best to me.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hoyt has one more tornement archery than any other bow in history!*

Hoyt all the way! I have a trykon XL(for sale) Vulcan, ultra elite, gamemaster! when it really counts, get serious get Hoyt!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*lets count*

an 07 silverado for hunting and a bowtech old glory for indoors. fear shoots bowtech equalizer, she use to shoot a pse spyder. and mini fear she shoots a stacey tom thumb and just started with a pse recurve.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

hoyt all the way


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ive been shooting mathews for 11 years, but bowtech is slowly winning me over. ...Do you have to like just one?:noidea: 
.........*Of course not!!*


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*What is a real bow!*

Jennings Split T
Jennings T-Star II

:wav:


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

hoyt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

tribute here


----------



## hoytthunder1960 (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Happy with my HOYT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vectrixxl (Feb 28, 2007)

*Hoyt*

VectrixXL for hunting
Ultraelite for foam and paper


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

No check boxes.. i could only check one. :sad:

I picked the one i have the most of.

I have alot of slingshots. :wink:


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm a Hoyt man! :wink:


----------

